# May Winner



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Danielleh! both pictures were great I can see how they were so close!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats<:

I er... voted for Noey (it looked like something you'd see on a Mother's Day card), but DanielleH's pic was a close second pick.


----------



## Photosbykev (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm too new to the forum to have voted in this competition but I can see why the winner was chosen, it's a lovely composed photograph with the GR framed by the meadow flowers. The runner up has a serious cute factor going on with a very nice back light


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Both are such beautiful pictures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Danielleh-such a beautiful picture of your beautiful golden.

And yes, it was soooooooooo very hard for me to choose just one photo as always. 
Both pictures were awesome!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Both are beautiful pictures but I voted for DanielleH! Congratulations. It really is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. Fabulous photo. Well deserved win.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Thank you for the compliments, votes, and Congrat's  The photo of Ritchie is one of my favorite photos of her. I think all the photos submitted were very nice!! We have a lot of very talented people on our forum!!


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats. They are both great photos, you guys should be proud. 

Soooo now the big question is....what's the theme gonna be for June?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well DanielleH gets to pick the next theme. She just has to let me know. 

And I should also say that I never vote for the picture of the month unless there is a tie because I can never decide. Everyone submits such good photos.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, beautiful pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I always just swoon over Danielle's girls. That is a beautiful, deserving photo of a stunning golden- what could be better?


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Both pics were awesome! Congrats DanielleH!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, that was a hard decision...both great shots!!!! Congrats to you both!!!


----------

